# what vaporizer should I buy?



## smoking Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello,

I am looking for a vaporizer any suggestions?  There are so many to choose from and the price ranges vary are so great.  Any recommendation would help!


Thanks

smoking Joe


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have a Silver Surfer SSV - I like it and got a good deal on it. *


----------



## Medman (Jan 25, 2009)

The Volcano is the BMW of vaporizers. Wish I could afford one... Got me a Digi-vapor. It works good, but made in china, no warranty, not even an address or phone to call if it malfunctions.


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Jan 26, 2009)

I looked for a while and decided to build my own with a soldering iron (temperature controllable) which I am looking into now. In the meantime a bought a portable one which still uses a lighter. Works fairly well but the downside is it looks like a crackpipe.


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 26, 2009)

ive got a vapor brothers vaporizer works great


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 26, 2009)

You would probably get more responses to this if you posted it in the coffee table section instead of Medical Marijuana section. I don't own a vaporizer, the one I want (Volcano) is too expensive, I'm hoping the price comes down.


----------



## NewbieG (Apr 5, 2009)

Extrene Vaporizer. Its got more features than the volcano and best whip vaporizers like the vapezilla. I have one and love it. If you look hard, you can find one on ebay for under 230. I got mine for 220 and could have probably gotten it for 200.


----------



## winstonwolf (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm on record elsewhere: I own an Extreme and am delighted with it.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 6, 2009)

Extreme vaporizer is the way to go now, pulled the political name card on the volcano. I own a hotbox tho, and like it just fine. Try a few out, find out which style you like, if ya can. I tried a few, found I didn't dig the bag method too much, so I got to go the cheaper way of the hotbox, glad I did that instead of spending hundreds more on a nice vape that i never tried out.


----------



## NewbieG (Apr 6, 2009)

I just want to clarify that the Extreme lets you try both methods in one vape. Search for a video of it on google or youtube. Its two parts shows you all the ins and outs.


----------



## Marco Renda (May 17, 2009)

Volcano all the way.. then Herbal Aire .... then De Verdamper



Take Care and Peace
Marco


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 17, 2009)

Imo, these things are over rated. Maybe it's because i'm a joint and bong man but these just don't get me high. The taste is great but I like to get toasted. Just my opinion.


----------



## crozar (May 17, 2009)

i-inhale is a mobile vaporizer , no batteries , no electricity required , you just fill it up with gas , and you get your heat , you can have it on your car  its the best mobile vaproizer ive seen and need hehe , this is good for people who smokes alot you can searc for it in google type i-inhale vaporizer


----------



## Marco Renda (May 17, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> i-inhale is a mobile vaporizer , no batteries , no electricity required , you just fill it up with gas , and you get your heat , you can have it on your car  its the best mobile vaproizer ive seen and need hehe , this is good for people who smokes alot Iolite


 
Sorry but I can't say that this is a reliable product. I have spoken with several med patients in California who tell me that it doesn't withstand heavy use on a regular basis. Not only that but it's butane which isn't what I would consider healthy fumes.

Take Care and Peace
Marco


----------



## BakedSugar (May 21, 2009)

The VOLCANO is the ONLY way to go!! Save up, it's way worth it!!!!


----------



## Relentless999 (May 21, 2009)

hot box. i have had several vapes and I love my hot box


----------



## smokeytheherb (May 22, 2009)

The Volcano is amazing in my opinion I always tend to use my bong too I get bored smoking the same thing all the time. The whole thing is very well thought out and it is really easy to clean and when you do clean it, its like brand new again.  I've used the Silver Surfer it is pretty good but I hate using those whips, I was very close to getting the Extreme also but I ended up picking up the Volcano instead and I am not regretting it at all.  The one vaporizer I will tell you NOT to get is the Vapir, that thing was the biggest waste of my money ever.


----------



## smoknaces650 (Jun 25, 2009)

smoking Joe said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a vaporizer any suggestions?  There are so many to choose from and the price ranges vary are so great.  Any recommendation would help!
> 
> ...



I have the Vapir ONE 5.0 and I love it. Not only is my unit working incredible and very low price, but when I bought it direct from Vapir.com, I also received a ton of free ish with it. I recently received an email from them giving me a coupon code but I have no use for it for now. Maybe this might come in use for you guys. :holysheep::hubba:

_*CODE: SUMMER*_


----------



## jmansweed (Jun 25, 2009)

Volcano


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 25, 2009)

the hands free vaporbrothers box vape works fine for me - i bought a car adapter so i can vape on-the-go, the whip doesnt look very conspicuous compared to driving around sucking down a Volcano bag.  imo the volcano is too hard to deal with for most stoners (lots of parts, buttons, requires cleaning lol).  ive heard good things about the extreme vape tho


----------



## shydj311 (Oct 4, 2009)

Marco Renda said:
			
		

> Sorry but I can't say that this is a reliable product. I have spoken with several med patients in California who tell me that it doesn't withstand heavy use on a regular basis. Not only that but it's butane which isn't what I would consider healthy fumes.
> 
> Take Care and Peace
> Marco




Try the Iolite.  It is quirky as hell and you really have to stay on top of it as far as keeping it full of butane but when it works it is great!  Portability is a nice thing.  No Butane inhilation.  However... It DOES NOT WORK at high altitude!!!!!


----------



## sidewing (Oct 5, 2009)

this is the one u want trust me ive been lookin into vaporizers for years and this is by far the best... "vaporbrothers non-hands free"

the little knob has a line on it and u put the line at about 11-12 o'clock and get a perfect temperature every time.. the non-hands free whip makes it so your bud only vaporizes when u hold the whip up to the heating element.. the heating element is specifically tested to have 100% no toxins from the heating element or any coating used on the box.. plus when u order from the website u get a whole package for free.. comes with a sample of other legal organically grown herbs.. has a aroma therapy bulb that u can put on the heating element and put oils into it... a bambo stick poker.. and some sample oils... its only like 150 bux.. plus they have an addition that makes it the same thing as a volcano at a fraction of the cost.. dont go with anything else TRUST ME IVE RESEARCHED THIS... just get the basic non-hands free vapor bro's vaporizer and u will have absolutely no complaints and the best smoke experience ever.. plus the heating element heats to the correct vaping heat within about 3 minutes.. very fast. just google 'vapor brothers' and it should be the first result


----------



## sidewing (Oct 5, 2009)

oh.. not to mention a lifetime warranty..


----------



## sallyliao (May 19, 2011)

It works good, but made in china, no warranty, not even an address or phone to call if it malfunctions.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to buy a Volcano as soon as the harvest is made :hubba:


----------



## PencilHead (May 19, 2011)

If you've not owned one before, I'd suggest seeing if you could borrow one for a few weeks--everyone I know who has purchased one keeps it in the closet now.  I thought vaping was really cool for about a week.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 19, 2011)

Haven't own it but have used it somes times now. I think that the Volcano will help ( in my case ) to cut in tabbaco, since i smoke the dutch way ( weed + tabbaco ). If i smoke less joints and vapor more is a win .


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2011)

I have the vapir one and I have used it everyday for five months. It is loud though. I also have the Vapir no2 that is portable. I like it too. quiet. I have not used anything else since i got it. love the vape.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 20, 2011)

Volcano for the win....


----------

